# Monster public land buck



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

Im not in the contest but if i get this guy ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Whats the name of the land you hunt lol.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice buck


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

He doesn't get like that because he's stupid. My buddy got the deer he's been chasing for the last 4 years. He turned out to be a nice 10 when he got him. It was just that one slip up.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats a nice looking buck


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

Want to to pass him up to grow another year because it looks like he is going to get a couple drop tines but its on public land and no one thinks like that up here. But then again last year i had encounter with him at 35 wasnt comfortable shooting that far last year and he survived so who knows


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Bow Hunter Beck said:


> Want to to pass him up to grow another year because it looks like he is going to get a couple drop tines but its on public land and no one thinks like that up here. But then again last year i had encounter with him at 35 wasnt comfortable shooting that far last year and he survived so who knows


How in the world could u pass that


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

Well if it was on my private land i would definatly just to make it an even better trophy but your right if i saw it i doubt any of us would pass it up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bow Hunter Beck said:


> Want to to pass him up to grow another year because it looks like he is going to get a couple drop tines but its on public land and no one thinks like that up here. But then again last year i had encounter with him at 35 wasnt comfortable shooting that far last year and he survived so who knows


if you see him on public, shoot him, I promise he will not make it through gun seasons! on private I wouldnt pass him but thats like a 150 buck on public.. if you dont shoot him it is a wasted chance, you said people dont think like you, thats because they are right, if they saw those horns that thing is getting killed. there are always a few hill billys on public that will shoot anything.

and I am surprised that he is already loosing velvet... is that your trail cam picture?


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Man if he could live till next year he'd have some drop tines. It looks like he almost has them


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

i would dive out of a tree with a knife if i had to to get a chance to kill him.......


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I would have to say that I would definitly shoot him now! On public land, he may have outsmarted a few hunters, but lots of people will be hunting on the same public land and I can promise you not very many would pass on a buck like this on public land.


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Where in Central Wi is this from?
I live in Iola


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

What a brute, good luck!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang thats a big one!


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

Yea this is my trail cam the thing is no one hunts the public land this is on witch is awesome so if i just want a doe i go out there and shoot one. the reason why i say i would pass him no one is stupid enough to walk about 40 acres of swamp to get to him but me im an excepion. i also have private land in trempealeau (80 acres) county about 10 miles out from alma bufalo witch these kind of bucks are common just thought this guy is special that its on public


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

that is a quality animal


----------

